# Req. ROM. Miui for uscc galaxy s3



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

I miss miui from my gs2 days. Any chance of anyone porting it?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

As much problems I have with MIUI, I would still like to be able to run it. It's such a different take on a android that I enjoy it.


----------

